# Pioneer BDP-51fd vs Sony BDP-s1000es vs Oppo BDP-83?



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

I am currently in the market for a new bluray player that has 7.1 or 5.1 analog outputs. I will be connecting this to my Anthem AVM-20 pre-amp (unit does not have hdmi) I am trying to find information or opinions on how the Pioneer BDP-51fd, Oppo BDP-83, and the Sony BDP-s1000es stack up against each other? I can get the Pioneer or the Sony for well under $200.00, but the Oppo would be over $300 or $400. So with that being said, do you guys think the Oppo is that much better than the Pioneer BDP-51fd and the Sony BDP-s1000es? I want to go with the unit that provides the best sound quality from the analog outputs. Any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I own a BDP-51, and OPPO BDP-93. While I really love the Pioneer, the Loading Times are glacial. However, it is a fantastic CD Player thanks to the Wolfson 8740 DAC's. You really might want to consider getting a current Panasonic BDP as you would get a Warranty and also get things like Netlix and all the other Internet Based Applications. If not interested in Netflix, etc, the OPPO would be the best as Loading Times are fantastic and it also is an excellent DVD Player. The Pioneer is as well for that matter. Again, it is the BD Loading Times that gives me pause about recommending the Pioneer. I also like that the Pioneer is Made in Japan which is quite rare in this day and age.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I can't afford the Oppo BDP-93, and, I can live with the slow loading times, no Netflix, and, no warranty with the Pioneer if the analog audio/sound quality is close to the Oppo BDP-83. How so you think the Pioneer BDP-51fd does compared to the Oppo that you own? My pre-amp does not have hdmi so I will be relying on the analog audio outs from the Pioneer if I go that rought.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think the Pioneer has an excellent MCH Outputs that are certainly on par with the OPPO. Until the BDP-93 was released, I used my Pioneer BDP-05/51's almost exclusively and barely used my OPPO BDP-83 and PS3. The things I would be concerned about going forward are continued Firmware Updates as there are always going to be those BD's that require FW Updates to be able to view it. It is 99% of the time Java Encoded BD's that cause the issue.

In truth, I have not been following 05/51 FW Updates that closely since making the 93 my primary BDP. I would go to Pioneer's Website to see when the last FW was released to ensure that they are continuing to support it.
Also, while True HD and DTS HD sound great, you really might find it sounds better playing DD/DTS via the Optical or Coaxial Audio Output. MCH often sounds pretty dull and the Bass Management is rudimentary compared to an AVR/SSP. I did not mind the Loading Times on the Pioneer and it is a fantastic CD Player, excellent DVD Player and solid BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I think the Pioneer has an excellent MCH Outputs that are certainly on par with the OPPO. Until the BDP-93 was released, I used my Pioneer BDP-05/51's almost exclusively and barely used my OPPO BDP-83 and PS3. The things I would be concerned about going forward are continued Firmware Updates as there are always going to be those BD's that require FW Updates to be able to view it. It is 99% of the time Java Encoded BD's that cause the issue.
> 
> In truth, I have not been following 05/51 FW Updates that closely since making the 93 my primary BDP. I would go to Pioneer's Website to see when the last FW was released to ensure that they are continuing to support it.
> ...



Thanks for the reply Jungle Jack! So being that you owned both the Pioneer BDP-51 and the Oppo BDP-83, can you tell me if the analog outs on the Pioneer are, say, 90% as good as the Oppo BDP-83? Could you quantify the sound quality differences in a percentage? Also, even though the $1,000 Oppo BDP-93 is out of my price range, I am curious to know how the analog outs of the BDP-93 compare to the, much cheaper, analog outs of the a pioneer BDP-51? 

Bottom line is that i can get the Pioneer BDP-51 for under $200.00, which fits in my $275.00 price range. The cheapest Oppo BDP-83 that I have been able to find is $450.00+. If the Pioneer's multichannel analog outs are 90% as good as the Oppo's, then I will buy the Pioneer ASAP. 

Thanks for your help Jungle Jack! And if anyone else wants to chime in with their opinions or advise, please feel free to do so, and, I would be deeply appreciative!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The BDP-93 is actually only $500 and not $1000. The Analog Stage of the Pioneer is at least as good as the 83. It does lack SACD and DVD-A, but many do not own these Discs.

Provided SACD and DVD-A are not important to you, the BDP-51 would be a fine BDP for you. As I said in prior Posts, the main issue is the Loading Times. It never bothered me, but some do not have the patience. Also, you could get a brand new Panasonic BDP with Analog Outputs and things like Netflix and other Internet based Apps for about the same and have a Warranty. The Pioneer does boast far better Build Quality, DAC quality, and is Made in Japan.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

Jet, I have not had both, but I do have the Pioneer, as I also needed the 7.1 analog pre-outs to enjoy TruHD and DTS-HD sound formats. I went from a HD-DVD player with coaxial outputs to this Blu-ray player, and can say the improvement in sound is very noticeable. The surround is more immersive and the separation in channels is more distinct. I'm sure the difference in sound formats accounts for much of this difference; however, music Blu-rays and movies with great soundtracks just sound awesome. The details from the separate channels is a big step up.


----------

